# *** or Poa Annua?



## zjfriedman (Jun 21, 2019)

Can you help me understand what this is?


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Hard to tell from the photos but my guess is KBG.

If you open up the seed head a bit are there multiple branches coming off the main stem from a common node? Or does each branch have its own node? The former is KBG the latter is poa a.

Also check for a ligule - long membranous ligule is poa a.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Both


----------



## zjfriedman (Jun 21, 2019)

another angle. Looks like multiple branches off a common node to me.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

That's the typical way of how KBG develops the panicle. At least how I always have seen it. I'm pretty sure it's KBG.


----------

